# Suche Mädels aus wiesbaden und Nähe Frankfurt zum gemeinsammen biken



## sophiedh97 (23. April 2014)

Hey erstmal 
ich heiße Sophie und kommen aus taunusstein ( ist in der Nähe von Wiesbaden). Ich suche ein paar Mädels zum biken, dh, fr egal was haupsache nur bergab ). Bei uns gibt es einige schöne trails und würde auch gerne mal auf dem feldberg fahren. Ich fahre zur zeit nur mit Jungs und würde mich freuen auch mal unter Mädels zu biken. Also wer bock hat einfach melden


----------



## Sleyvas (24. April 2014)

Huhu 

Ich komme aus der Idsteiner Ecke, bin aber eher AM und Enduro-tourig (rund um Feldi, Altkönig oder auch WI) unterwegs, wenn man es irgendwie klassifizieren müsste. 

Wenn es überwiegend bergab gehen soll, schau doch mal hier bei den Gravity Pilots vorbei: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/mainz-wiesbaden-bad-kreuznach-und-hunsrueck.2/

Da gibt's auch Mädels. Außerdem wird selbigen vermehrt Aufmerksamkeit zuteil, siehe hier: http://www.gravitypilots.de/Gravity-Pilots-bauen-Angebot-für-Frauen-aus

Da solltest du bestimmt Gleichgesinnte in der Nähe finden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aishmo (26. April 2014)

Hey Sophie,
ich komme aus Hohenstein und bin viel mit dem Enduro unterwegs, auch am Schläferskopf bzw. rund um Taunusstein und Wiesbaden. Wo fährst du denn so rum  bzw. auf welchen Strecken bist du denn so unterwegs? Bin übrigens auch bei den Gravity Pilots. Die freuen sich über jeden neuen weiblichen Zugang, egal ob Anfänger oder Profi  Kannst mir ja gerne mal ne PN schicken.

Viele Grüße 
"Aishmo"


----------



## sophiedh97 (26. April 2014)

@Sleyvas 
Danke ich werde mal reinschauen


----------



## sophiedh97 (26. April 2014)

@Aishmo 
Cool, schläferskopf hab ich auch bald vor. Ich fahre im momment auf meinem eigenen trail und altenstein. Ich fahr noch nicht so lange, aber trau mich eigl fast alles  und es wird auch jedes mal besser


----------



## MrsBergamont (5. Mai 2014)

hier - Wiesbaden 
bin auch bei den Gravity Pilots und suche auch dringend Bikerinnen. Fahre mitlerweile fast jedes WE auf Flowtrails oder nach Stromberg, Beerfelden etc.
Vielleicht können wir mal ne gemeinsame Tour nach Stromberg oder so machen?

Grüße


----------



## Aishmo (6. Mai 2014)

Ja, das klingt doch super. Möchte auch mal unbedingt nach Stromberg bzw. Beerfelden fahren. Meistens klappt`s bei mir aber nur am WE.
Vielleicht bekommt man das ja mal gemeinsam hin


----------



## sophiedh97 (6. Mai 2014)

cool, dann wären wir ja schon zu dritt


----------



## MrsBergamont (6. Mai 2014)

Wenndas Wetter mit macht konnte man diesen Samstag in einen der Bikeparks fahren


----------



## Aishmo (6. Mai 2014)

Mhmm...wieso eigentlich nicht. Im Moment sind nur meine Laufräder kaputt und ich weiß nicht, ob ich bis dahin mein bike wieder fit bekomme. Ich werde mir Samstag auf jeden Fall erstmal freihalten und wenn es bis dahin wieder fahrbar ist und das Wetter auch einigermaßen stimmt, klingt das nach einem super Plan


----------



## MrsBergamont (7. Mai 2014)

Bin am Samstag jetzt in Stromberg unterwegs, wenn jmd. mit will.
Ansonsten haben wir jetzt zusätzlich auch eine Hessen MTB Fb Gruppe:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/305509066274556/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CUBE-Freund (11. Juli 2014)

Komme aus Wiesbaden. Aber bin Männlich.


----------



## 4mate (11. Juli 2014)

CUBE-Freund schrieb:


> Komme aus Wiesbaden. Aber bin Männlich.


----------



## Aishmo (12. Juli 2014)

Hey Cube-Freund. 
Ist doch kein Problem. Du bekommst einfach ein paar Mädchenklamotten und ein Haarteil und mit nem Fullface-Helm fällst du gar nicht weiter auf unter uns.


----------



## CUBE-Freund (12. Juli 2014)

Aishmo schrieb:


> Hey Cube-Freund.
> Ist doch kein Problem. Du bekommst einfach ein paar Mädchenklamotten und ein Haarteil und mit nem Fullface-Helm fällst du gar nicht weiter auf unter uns.


----------

